# Cash rides



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Has anyone actually had insurance deny a claim for an accident on a cash ride? I know they can, I am just wondering if it has actually happened.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Who's insurance? Your personal vehicle liability insurance that has a statement excluding any commercial usage of the vehicle?

Not only would you be commiting insurance fruad, but also against local/state/federal law since passenger transporation for hire is regulated and requires proper authority.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I know the rules, I am wondering if it has actually happened.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes, there are known cases (I know of one directly) where the company providing the personal vehicle liability insurance policy found out that the covered vehicle was being used for commercial purposes, directly in violation of the terms and conditions of the policy and not only had the claim denied, but the policy cancelled for cause.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Crash your car with a cash customer ? Yes it happened to people before . Did you have a taxy insurance ? If not be ready to sigh a lot of forms with your court appointed lawyer lmao ! You will be giving the passenger your house and you will get a w2 job forced to pay a percent to that passenger for 20 or so years lol.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Crash your car with a cash customer ? Yes it happened to people before . Did you have a taxy insurance ? If not be ready to sigh a lot of forms with your court appointed lawyer lmao ! You will be giving the passenger your house and you will get a w2 job forced to pay a percent to that passenger for 20 or so years lol.


This is what I’m trying to convince a buddy of. He is convinced his cash rides will swear they were just on a friendly free ride but I say that will go out the window when the hospital bill shows up. Then it will be a civil suit and insurance and Lyft will hear about it. 
There’s not enough business here to justify taxi insurance, so I have been refusing to give cash rides. Some customers get quite upset. 
This guy is also giving 4 pax rides in his X sedan which I understand is also an insurance risk now that Lyft and Uber have reduced capacity to seat belts minus 1 and disallowed front seat pax. My understanding is that a front seat passenger is not covered by insurance any more. 
Being an XL driver this tweaks me a bit because he is taking my XL rides at X rates.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Atavar said:


> This is what I’m trying to convince a buddy of. He is convinced his cash rides will swear they were just on a friendly free ride but I say that will go out the window when the hospital bill shows up. Then it will be a civil suit and insurance and Lyft will hear about it.
> There’s not enough business here to justify taxi insurance, so I have been refusing to give cash rides. Some customers get quite upset.
> This guy is also giving 4 pax rides in his X sedan which I understand is also an insurance risk now that Lyft and Uber have reduced capacity to seat belts minus 1 and disallowed front seat pax. My understanding is that a front seat passenger is not covered by insurance any more.
> Being an XL driver this tweaks me a bit because he is taking my XL rides at X rates.


I thought the no front seat pax was due to COVID distancing. But I don’t see how they could get away with denying coverage for someone riding up front. That’s ridiculous on the face of it, and I don’t believe it would fly if challenged in court.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Atavar said:


> This is what I’m trying to convince a buddy of. He is convinced his cash rides will swear they were just on a friendly free ride but I say that will go out the window when the hospital bill shows up. Then it will be a civil suit and insurance and Lyft will hear about it.


Correct, when faced with a claim, that "buddy" will do what is best for him/her, not you.



Atavar said:


> There’s not enough business here to justify taxi insurance, so I have been refusing to give cash rides. Some customers get quite upset.


Don't forget you would also have to have correct valid goverment authority as well. And if a customer is upset you will not do a cash ride, then they clearly understand there are valid legal reasons why and are trying to get away with something, possibly even entrapment.



Atavar said:


> This guy is also giving 4 pax rides in his X sedan which I understand is also an insurance risk now that Lyft and Uber have reduced capacity to seat belts minus 1 and disallowed front seat pax. My understanding is that a front seat passenger is not covered by insurance any more.


Your understand? Do you have any proof of that? You are wrong. There is no such insurance limit or exclusion for a front seat passenger that I am aware of.



Atavar said:


> Being an XL driver this tweaks me a bit because he is taking my XL rides at X rates.


AH HA! The real reason for this posting. Another driver is making more money than you are, purportedly by doing things not allowed, and you are not happy about that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bottom line, just depends on whether you are willing to take the risk or not. If you have no assets and you don't care then by all means do cash rides and take your chances. But have no illusions, the"friend"you give a ride to will sue you in a heart beat.


----------

